# Def. of Havs



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Guys Im going to design some forum shirts. 
I had ordered some last year to take to Nationals, but then the people never made them. 


SO I want to make fun ones. 

Im going to design them like my friend did for her studio. Kori made these, and I thought it would be cute for Havanese. So I need a good definition of a HAV. Something fun and cute. 

Like:

Havanese: 
Loving dedicated loyal companions; shredders; shadows; 

I really dont know. I want it to kinda look like a dictionary entry like the shirts. 

Then I will put the web addy on the back. 

What do yall think? Maybe we can come up with 3 or 4 designs and have a POLL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOOOOOo, I like it, I like it!! :clap2: Love the dictionary description a lot.

Here are some words I came up with. Maybe something can come from them.

Smart, comical, affectionate, companions, curious, addictive - can't have just one! Playful, social butterfly, big dog in a small body, the "little dog from Havana", silk dog ..... 

I like shredder and shadow too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the shirt idea! Though you can't forget "runslikehell"!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the idea - like MHS - Cantg have just one
run like he.., smart, loyal, comical

Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love this idea, I want a pink & a green one please..

How about Havakisses & velcro dog


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Ooooh, that sounds great.:whoo: I will try & think of somthings, though i am terrible at that. I, too, would love pink & green. Just,um, make sure you get 'chubby girl' sizes.:redface:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, yea....I bought some Havanese shirts on-line and the t-shirts were of poor quality, big necks, too long, etc........this would be great and I love the colors.
how about "who wouldn't want a havanese??"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This is great! I love it, Melissa!!! The definition idea is a good one. I can't tell you how often I'm asked, "What's a Havanese?" I'm sure you've seen the Havanese ABC's at:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/main.html

Perhaps some of those words could be used. But, of course you can't leave out those important ones mentioned above: runslikehell, shredder, and my favorite, shadow :biggrin1:

I'm not the creative-type, though I'm sure some out there are. Whatever the design turns out to be, I'll order one in pink, white, black, green, etc. My motto: "When you find something you like that fits, buy one in every color" 

~Shadow's mom, Leslie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cute! Looks like you have a lot of great adjectives already. Did someone say "companion" or "clown"?

Any chance of getting these in a v-neck style?


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

My husband describes Skiver as 'a tongue on 4 legs'. LOL
Lover is how I describe him. Sometimes stinker  How about addictive??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Cute! Looks like you have a lot of great adjectives already. Did someone say "companion" or "clown"?
> 
> Any chance of getting these in a v-neck style?


:whoo: V-neck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, great idea. How 'bout. "owned by a Havanese" or "Protected by Havanese Security Service" "can be known to cause MHS" I know they are not definitions- but I thought I would throw them out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great idea! I want one in every color.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Idea Melissa, My vote goes to the "V" neck too. All colors:whoo:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

V-neck sounds great!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the idea!:biggrin1: 

Havanese: combines comedy, loyalty, kisses, intelligence, agility, affection, curiosity, playfullness with four legs and a tongue that frequently can be
seen running like hell and shredding all paper. Warning: has been proven addictive in many settings.

I, too, vote for the V-neck if possible.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, V-neck here too if it's possible. I'd bet they cost a little bit more than the standard round collar, but worth it IMO. 

Great words!!! :whoo:


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

shirts in every color? How about get a Hav in every color?ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes Im going to look into different styles. Like a Vneck and maybe a baby tee. 

I think we might need two, one with the definition and maybe one that says Suffering from MHS. yada yada yada...

I also like Owned by a Havanese. Maybe three. hehe


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hav-a-nese (those funny letters with the pronuciation): Cuban Bichon, origin Havana Cuba - hence the name Havanese. Highly intelligent, affectionate and comical. Will initiate their daily ritual(s) of "Runlikehell" at a moments notice. Will shred any and every form of paper. Are known to convert themselves into human shadows. Loyal companion and family dog. Warning: A single Havanese is highly addictive and can result in "Multiple Havanese Syndrome" (MHS) - Own with caution.

Hehehehe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Look at Helen go! Ha ha!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohh I love it WhitBmom! I want one too!! V-neck gets my vote!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

M.H.S. aka "Multiple Havanese Syndrome". A highly contagious human state that will result from the ownership of a single Havanese [see Havanese], or the association with friends who have more than one Havanese. This state will inevitably lead to the addition of one or more Havanese.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

You could even make a T, that has in the front: "You know you have M.H.S. when..."
Then proceed to put symptoms on the back  LOL I love this thread!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen, I can tell you are having a ball with this!!!
Laurie


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

> This state will inevitably lead to the addition of one or more Havanese.


Is that addition or ADDICTION?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa I think you have a BIG problem!!! You are gonna need about 35 Tshirts for all these good ideas!! It would be so cool if we could sell them & donate to the Havanese rescue or something


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Addition. But it needs to be reworked. I am sure many of you out there can cleverly add humour to the definitions. Come on!! Let's make these T's the most wittiest T's ever


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a great idea. Lets do that. Lets donate the proceeds to Hav rescue. 

I like the front and back idea of MHS. Maybe top ten signs you have MHS. 
You now do stand up comedy in the bathroom since you have such a big audience. hehe


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is great - how are you going to choose?? 
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I like the front and back idea of MHS. Maybe top ten signs you have MHS.
> You now do stand up comedy in the bathroom since you have such a big audience. hehe


Fell off my chair on this one, I love this, it is soooo true..

My new guy Monte's newest thing is to wait till daddy gets out of the shower and opens the door he goes running in grabs his undies then runs like hell before he catches him... I told my husband Monte is just trying to teach him to pick up his cloths..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

All Tripp wants to do when we get out of the shower is lick our toes!!

I like the 'owned by a havanese' too Melissa. That is definately how i feel!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I knew I'd seen some Hav tees somewhere, with good, funny sayings so here are a few links for you all to look at:

http://www.cafepress.com/buy/havanese I like the "If it's not a Havanese, it's just a dog." one. :biggrin1:

Here too:
http://www.gazebo-gifts.com/store.php?fc_term=Havanese&fc_prodid=5

http://www.vincentstrangiostore.com/havanese.html


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, could you do bumper stickers at the same time? My adoration for my HAV would be the only thing I would advertise to the world. I love the idea of the proceeds going to Hav rescue--- but didn't you say you were looking at advertising to help pay for the server?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What great ideas! I think we may need to vote for favorites, if we have to be limited to only one :first: :second: :third: 

~Leslie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So true about the bathroom, If I dont shut the door quick enough I always have one or two up on my legs, makes for an interesting trip to the bathroom!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys are soooo funny. I can't think of anything, because I'm laughing too hard and my brain froze. ound: I really like the bathroom one. We can all relate.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beware: Havanese Are Very Contagious!

I vote v-neck.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Being owned by a Havanese means NEVER using the restroom alone again...and we wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Baby tees !!! You know those are gettin my vote Fred. I mean Melissa. hehe

eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I would caution the bumper sticker....I don't want the wrong people knowing that I may have one on board.....


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree Judy. Plus i, personally, just dont like bumper stickers. But i wouldnt want just anyone to know i have one 'on board' . People will steal just about anything!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im about to put this project in fast forward. I want us all to have these by Nationals. I just got back visiting my friend in Nashville, and she is going to order the shirts for me. I could do it here, but I will be gone a lot and she will make sure its right. 

I like the Definition shirts, I like Owned By A Havanese. 
I like Top Ten Signs you have MHS. 

Do we need doggie tshirts? Im thinking one that says American Bred. HAHA
Or Sexy Never Left: Full Blooded Havanese.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Or Sexy Never Left: Full Blooded Havanese.


I'm looking for that finger-wagging smiley. LOL!

Gotta love anything with "Sexy Never Left".


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I was going to give you credit for that Kimberly, since you told me about it. But then I added Full Blooded Havanese and didnt want to connect you with my silly jokes. 

:nono:

And look at you with your flashing avatars! Go Kimberly!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Melissa that is great!! I think the latest hot topic really got things moving


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're a nut, Melissa.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the fitted tshirts are the cutest! I know cafe express has some cute ones too if you are looking for a place to find them. My friend designs stuff for her breed and she always has cute cocker gear!

As to bumpers-make sure they are magnets at least. I do have a havanese bumper magnet (lease car!) and I have only been asked questions like what mix is that <BG> My maltese is smarter than your honor student wore off so the other breed isn't represented now! So we are down to one and my friends all have their license plates, magnets, one has a tire cover of her breed!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Whatever you decide to get will be awesome I'm sure.......
you could have something referring to the "original havana silk"........or now with this club break off....havanese:becky: havana silk wanna be's uke:
Oh.....the shame of it all :thumb:


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

One of my Top Ten Signs of MHS:

Moving Queen size bed to a KING SIZE !!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Im going to start with THREE I think. 

One is Havanese with a cute definition.

Two is OWNED BY A HAVANESE

Three: Front: MHS: definition of MHS
Back: TOP TEN SIGNS YOU HAVE MHS

I need those top ten. Ill start a new thread. 

Im going to try and get reg shirts like pictured, Vnecks and baby tees.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I took a spin off of Helen's, what do ya'll think?

I can tweak this, its a very rough draft. 

It will be white so it can go on colored shirts.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ideas for number two:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great ideas, Melissa!!! 

I have a couple of comments...... The def'n one - "capable of shredding" looks almost like there's a typo and it should say 'shedding'. Is there room to put "capable of shredding paper"? Or 'paper-shredder' ? Maybe it's just me, but thought I'd mention it. 

For idea #2, I love the first font since it's much easier to read. Bad enough we have to explain what a Havanese is, people might look at the second font and not even know what it says because it's such an unfamiliar word! :suspicious: I personally prefer the 2nd font because I love unique fonts, but...... I dunno.....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Great ideas, Melissa!!!
> 
> The def'n one - "capable of shredding" looks almost like there's a typo and it should say 'shedding'. Is there room to put "capable of shredding paper"? Or 'paper-shredder' ? Maybe it's just me, but thought I'd mention it.


It wasn't just you! I was thinking the same exact thing. Cute ideas Melissa!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LOVE both of them!!
Laurie


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just did this one so I can put the forum on there. 
I like it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awesome Melissa. can't wait.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Melissa, 
They're all wonderful! You're such an artist! We will be having larger sizes available (mens XL) and black available, right? :ear: 
Thanks for taking on this project too!

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Melissa....I like "Owned by a Havanese"......I like the simplicity of it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa,

I personally like the definition one best. Perhaps, I won't be asked quite so many times, "What's a _Havanese_?", when I'm wearing it.  I agree w/Marj, paper shredder would be better. I also like the 1st font for its readability.

Thanks so much for taking on this project and dealing with all of the opinions coming your way. I'm sure whatever the final products look like we'll love them. After all, it's all about Havanese! :whoo:

~Leslie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You are choosing some great options, Melissa. It's fun to see this coming together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, I can only imagine how many statements are going thru your head at this point. So many good ideas. I am sure that if you just pick what goes on the shirt yourself, the shirts will sell. You know that we will all by ANYTHING with a picture or the word Havanese on it!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I just did this one so I can put the forum on there.
> I like it.


If you have ChocolateBox font, you could match the font on the logo that will be at the National this year.
I love all of your ideas and have been sitting here laughing at the posts describing our havs. 
I vote for the V neck and like the idea of a tee for our havs too. If you make one in large, I'll even have my standard poodle wear it ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is fun! I love the 'havaneseforum.com' a lot! Great font!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Melissa, brilliant!! Love it and the font is so neat


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I vote for the V neck and like the idea of a tee for our havs too. If you make one in large, I'll even have my standard poodle wear it ound:


Ok Jan THAT made me laugh.

Hey what about a shirt for the non-Hav dogs that say "My other Dog is a Havanese. " HAHAHA I think we could make a killing with the HSD dogs. Im sure there will be a lot of the mixed households with the Havanese in Denial.

Thanks Guys!
If anyone is interested in the font used, its P22 Franklin Caslon.

Jan I do have Chocolate Box, I will play around with that, thanks!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ok Jan THAT made me laugh.
> 
> Hey what about a shirt for the non-Hav dogs that say "My other Dog is a Havanese. " HAHAHA I think we could make a killing with the HSD dogs. Im sure there will be a lot of the mixed households with the Havanese in Denial.
> 
> ...


I'm laughing so hard I woke the dogs up. LOL I love it Melissa!! ound: ound: ound: :whoo:


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, oh
just loved them all !!!!!!!!!!!

How about sending some to Europe,
I live in Belgium, Sierra in Holland but we could order together !!!!

I realy, realy would love to have a very little one for my daughter's chihuahua.
The one that says " My other dog is a Havanese " !!!!!!!!!!!!

Or, "When I am big I will be a Havanese"

Queenie, the Chihuahua lives together with all my Havanese and she thinks she is a Havanese to.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Or, "When I am big I will be a Havanese""*

LOVE that! Or "When I grow up, I wanna be a Havanese!" LMBO ound:

Omg, Melissa, you don't even want to START with the HSD thing!! :jaw: :biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Honey Poney's said:


> Oh, oh
> just loved them all !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How about sending some to Europe,
> ...


hihihhi!
I've already contacted Mellissa about the quotes 

I found one t-shirt that said" You wish I would treat you like I treat my Havanese!" cool hahahaha

Let's see if we can translate some into Dutch

We'll have to talk about it at our HH-party:whoo:

:focus:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I guess I'm the prude...*

but I wouldn't wear something that had 'hell' in it. Might be offensive to others and don't want to do that. Just my humble opinion. Love the idea....

Perhaps if you do a mom or dad and dog shirt
one could say 'owned by a havanese' and the dog shirt could say 'owner of a human' or something clever.

Trish


----------

